# strips hanging off of jack chain



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Caddy hangers and caddy flour. fixture hangers.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

String?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Run a string along the bottom of the steel and use these clamps.. they come in different width for the steel trusses being used...

I like to use 1/4 20 eye hooks for the fixtures so I can make my holes the right width apart..


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Attach chain to fixture at as close of a length as necessary. 
Hold up to z-purlin or what not until level and screw her. 
If you hang chain first you will be limited on your accuracy.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcFluorLght.asp


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> i am looking for any tips on getting them all the same height. the iron we are hanging from is on a slope.


 
Use a laser.

Even a cheap $100 will work fine for leveling and inline if you need that also.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've hung strip lights from jack chain at breakneck speed. Stand back and stare at them, and it looks like it too. . Something generally gets compromised in the interest of speed. There's only so much leveling you can do with jack chain anyhow.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

the iron we are hanging from is on a slope. 

Can't gain much speed if each end of each fixture is a new/differant length of jackchain.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Fricken' LAZERS man


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't even bother with the jack chain, use these. 
http://www.gripple.com/products/catalogue/snaphook.html


----------



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

I like to pre cut all of my chain. It dosnt have to be the perfect length but close to it " sloped ceiling" Measure the holes on the fixture where your A hook will go probaby 91'' apart. Then i cut a piece of pipe at 91'' and use it as a template so i dont have to keep using my tape.
I will screw in all of my I - lags or beam clamps all the way down the line and hang my pre cut piece of chain. Then i will go back to the first light and raise my lift to the exact hight i want the bottom of my light. Then just move down the line hanging your lights using your lift as a level. Removing any exess chain....

To each there own... but ive found out once you figure out a method that works good for you...your already done with the job.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> Don't even bother with the jack chain, use these.
> http://www.gripple.com/products/catalogue/snaphook.html


I don't see how that is any better than jack chain.. :blink::blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the kind of chain we use here... I think "jack chain" has a different meaning all over the map..

You can bend the loops open with your lineman's pliers and make them shorter to level the fixture...

We buy it in 36" lengths....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

B4T said:


> This is the kind of chain we use here... I think "jack chain" has a different meaning all over the map..
> 
> You can bend the loops open with your lineman's pliers and make them shorter to level the fixture...
> 
> We buy it in 36" lengths....


we buy the same stuff by the box. 100' in length.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I don't see how that is any better than jack chain.. :blink::blink:


Says the guy who has not used it.:jester:

It's faster and easier to level.

I ran a job with over 500 strips to hang and it was all cable and lasers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> any tips on how to speed up the process of hanging 8' strips on jack chain? we will be using a scissor lift.
> 
> i am looking for any tips on getting them all the same height. the iron we are hanging from is on a slope.


You really want a rotary laser, strap it to a column or wall a couple inches above or below the fixtures and use that to level them.

The beauty with the cable hangers is you hang the fixture by the cables and just slide them up and down as needed to set the height and level.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

We just hang them by chain and connect them to the perlings using an stand off strap. Pretty easy to level.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcFluorLght.asp



These with gripple cable make it pretty darn fast


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

thoenew said:


> We just hang them by chain and connect them to the perlings using an stand off strap. Pretty easy to level.


So you measure off the floor for each strip?

Yeah it is easy but it wastes time.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Use a little trigonometry. You can figure the slope height along the horizontal of the floor and precut the chain. Then just hang them.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Use a little trigonometry. You can figure the slope height along the horizontal of the floor and precut the chain. Then just hang them.


or the lazy man's way. A laser with a level. :thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lighting Retro said:


> or the lazy man's way. A laser with a level. :thumbup:


Yeah, but a guy like me would sit on the toilet at night and figure it up, then just prefab everything on the ground the next day, then hang them up. Now if I had a gang of lights over a 5 acre warehouse, then a laser would be helpful.

Obviously, if the OP had a laser, he wouldn't be here asking


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Yeah, but a guy like me would sit on the toilet at night and figure it up, then just prefab everything on the ground the next day, then hang them up. Now if I had a gang of lights over a 5 acre warehouse, then a laser would be helpful.
> 
> Obviously, if the OP had a laser, he wouldn't be here asking


Time to figure in a little more "material expense" into the job so he could buy one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Yeah, but a guy like me would sit on the toilet at night and figure it up, then just prefab everything on the ground the next day, then hang them up. Now if I had a gang of lights over a 5 acre warehouse, then a laser would be helpful.
> 
> Obviously, if the OP had a laser, he wouldn't be here asking


What a waste of good toilet time

Often you have multiple slopes so each and every fixture would need to be calculated and installed in a specific location.

Lasers are cheap now.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> any tips on how to speed up the process of hanging 8' strips on jack chain? we will be using a scissor lift.
> 
> i am looking for any tips on getting them all the same height. the iron we are hanging from is on a slope.


Level


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> any tips on how to speed up the process of hanging 8' strips on jack chain? we will be using a scissor lift.
> 
> i am looking for any tips on getting them all the same height. the iron we are hanging from is on a slope.


Make a story pole using a stick or EMT if you cant manage to use a laser level.
Or, determine the slope and just cut them to match it


----------

